# Flounder on the Long Rod



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Today I added flounder to my long and growing list of fly-caught fish. My friends and I were fishing today in Freeport and found a good concentration of flounder, so I grabbed my 8-weight and went to town. Flounder have pretty aggressive strikes and are a blast on the fly. We ended up catching countless flounder on gulps but this was WAY more fun. Now that I'm on summer break I have tons and tons of time to fish, so hopefully this is just a start to bigger and better things.

-Nick


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

that's awesome. were you able to sight cast to specific fish, or cast to and area where you knew they were hanging? either way, that's really cool. 

only been able to sight cast to fluke's twice, and both times it was after spooking them and then watching where the ran/settled to. one was enormous and i tried every fly in my box for 45 minutes with no joy.

really dig the clorox bottle too.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks, Ish. We found an area where there was a good concentration of fish so I blind casted the area until I tricked one. Unfortunately when you're fishing in water that has the clarity of chocolate milk it can be tricky to see the fish.
Yeah, I had a good laugh at the clorox bottle, too. The area we were fishing wasn't too ambient.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll never forget the first flounder I caught in the bay right after I moved here. Was working a rattle rouser, and got a good hit. Brought it in, and sure enough- flounder. Then as I picked it up in my left hand and started to reach in and take out the fly with my right, that mouth opened with that impressive array of teeth. Didn't know they had those. WOW>

THE JAMMER


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Never thought about flounder on the fly, nice catch.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

c'mon houfin... 

you gotta think about EVERYTHING on fly. you gotta think, "why would I throw anything but a fly at that fish?" 

use your imagination. some of the best catches on fly are iguanas, cats, etc...

the only problem i found with the iguanas though (they are all over south FL and the keys), is if you hook a big enough one, you can't stop it from getting up in a tree and tangling you all up (claws get a lot better traction than fins). even if you can get it in you don't want any part of that tail or those claws.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i got one two years ago, about the same size! with chrome clouser i had left sitting on the bottom while i netted a fish for sissy.... picked it up and blammo!


fun!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

For flatfish, I like to tie up a wooly booger with a purple body / flo. yellow tail and use a black coned head to weight it. They work great in both clear and dirty water, day and night. I like to use a size 4 hook.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Ish said:


> c'mon houfin...
> 
> you gotta think about EVERYTHING on fly. you gotta think, "why would I throw anything but a fly at that fish?"
> 
> ...


*What pattern you use for the cats?
I've had good luck with the rattlin mouse with cat-nip tail.
*


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

with the right presentation, just about anything works.


----------

